# Audi allroad Liter Oil Leaks? Burning Oil Smell? Illustrated Writeup & Diagnosing Help



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*Audi allroad Oil Leaks? Burning Oil Smell? Illustrated Writeup & Diagnosing Help*


Do you have an Audi allroad oil leak? Does your Audi allroad have a burning oil smell? Blauparts' has noticed in our own service facility that the Audi allroad V6 30 valve 2.7 liter engines can develop oil leaks as the car gets older and advanced in miles. The below page endeavors to simplify the difficult task of diagnosing Audi allroad oil leaks, especially on these engines. If you are getting ready to spend money on the repairs associated with having different seals, gaskets, and hoses replaced, please read this page addressing the 4 common Audi allroad oil leaks. Our goal is to help you target an Audi allroad oil leak and explain what the most probable cause likely is.


Known Fix 1) Audi allroad Valve Cover Gasket Kit - 2.7 liter 30 valve
*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


_Modified by Blaufergnugen - Sales at 2:33 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## ganbaru (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi allroad Oil Leaks? Burning Oil Smell? Illus ... (Blaufergnugen - Sales)*

Thanks for posting the troubleshooting info- I have some of the symptoms and will track them down this weekend.


----------

